# 2010 Turkey Season.....



## Arrowhead

Any turkey hunters here?? The southern half of IL. opened today. My first tag here in the Northern half starts on the 17th. I can't wait!! I have been seeing them strutting now for the last couple weeks. Post your stories or pics here.... happy hunting.


----------



## luckycutter

We used to have them come into my back yard every so often. They even roosted on the roof a couple of times. However, I have not seen them since I got a pellet gun. What I did see last week was a state trooper parked along the highway fishing for speeders. Right behind his cruiser, about 10 yards, was a flock. If the cop would have thrown his cigarette butt out he would have hit one of them. I used to do a lot of pheasant hunting, but never went out to bag a tom. This time of year the springers are running so my spare time is spent on the river.


----------



## discounthunter

i hunt ga, sometimes south carolina , and periodically new york and wisconsin.so far its been tough down here in GA, if its cool its windy.if its calm its 90. plus the pollen is almost unbearible right now. hopefully the weather cooperates better before mid may(end of the season) good luck out there.


----------



## Arrowhead

Check out these spurs.... they measure 1 5/8"!! Its a bird I'm working on for a customer. When I started turkey hunting years ago, I was into beard length. Now, to me the spurs are everything. My best was last year at 1 1/4" on a 26lb 11oz bird. I got 1" and 1 1/8" many times. 






Heres a pic of the finished bird.... 1/2 strut gobbling on roost branch.


----------



## Bowhunter01

Our season opens next weekend. I'm looking forward to it, don't get much time to hunt this time of year. I slip out a few mornings though. I'm lucky, my best bow hunting stand is a real hot spot for turkeys too, its an edge where 3 habitat types come together, and near a field corner. Always see a lot of turkeys during bow season, and I blasted a couple there last season with my 10 gauge. Both mornings I was back in the truck by 6:30. All I really have to do is show up near that spot and call them off the roost. 

I'm looking forward to finding some sheds this season too, haven't been out yet. Found several nice sets last spring.


----------



## Stihl051master

My season starts on the 19th. I've been seeing a lot of Toms strutting around, and hearing them gobbling in the mornings and evenings. My dilemma is whether I am going to use the shotgun or try it with a new bow I made over the winter.


----------



## Arrowhead

Can you take both? Here its legal to tote a gun and bow at the same time. Thats usually what I do. Its fine as long as you don't have to walk much.


----------



## tree md

Nice work on the bird! Nice set of spurs too!


----------



## RCR 3 EVER

*No more turkeys to shoot*

I went hunting for turkey 3x no luck any times. First time bird stayed well out of range after I called it in. Third bird I saw was when we were on our way back from blind driving the Ingersoll tractor with guns in a trailer. We crested a hill and stupid birds were only yards away from us on the trail before they flew away. I can't walk very far carrying gun and gear/decoys due to back problems that is why I use the tractor or golf cart if available.

We regularly saw dozens of turkeys roaming over the property every year and I thought of purchasing an actual turkey gun instead of my 2.75" shell improved cylinder 870. 

Glad I did not have the money though because we have not seen one bird or any sign of any birds for several years now. I don't even bother with trying for a tag anymore. Neighbors say coyotes and Indians are too blame. I have seen more of the 2 legged predator than the 4 legged version though.


----------



## wigglesworth

I been watchin 6 toms about everyday. All 10" or more, all struttin there butts off. Our season opens this Saturday. Where you at in southern Ill Arrowhead? I get up to Mt. Carmel quite often.


----------



## Stihl051master

Arrowhead said:


> Can you take both? Here its legal to tote a gun and bow at the same time. Thats usually what I do. Its fine as long as you don't have to walk much.



Hmm, I'm not sure? I'll have to check the ol' rule book.


----------



## Arrowhead

wigglesworth said:


> I been watchin 6 toms about everyday. All 10" or more, all struttin there butts off. Our season opens this Saturday. Where you at in southern Ill Arrowhead? I get up to Mt. Carmel quite often.



I live in Essex... its in the northern zone. I think you may have read the post wrong. My permit starts on Sat. 17., just a few more days.


----------



## Arrowhead

Tomorrow is the day....  got the gun patterned, calls tuned and decoys ready!


----------



## luvsaws

Good Luck!!

Son has 1st season (wed thru sun)

Had some action yesterday morning no luck though!
Nothing this morning,have to stop early to make school in time.

Nice looking mount


----------



## Arrowhead

Been getting lots of reports that the birds are henned up till about 9:30. Then gobbling and responding to calls. What part of Wisconsin are you from?


----------



## indiansprings

When working in the sporting goods insustry, used to go to multiple states every year. Killed my first one, called in by myself at 15. Have a gram slam mounted, Rio,Eastern,Osceola and Merrimam. I my opinion the eastern in hardest to hunt, the rio's by far the easiest, the osceola and merriam are about the same. I've hunted them in Fla,GA,AL,MS,TX,OK,MO,KS,IA,IL,NM, and SD. prolly killed close to 160 in the last thirty five years, four with a bow.
My favorite turkey killer is the Berreta Extrema 3.5" 12 ga. using a XXfull turkey choke with an Aimpoint site. It's a 65 yard killer if need be.
I'm embarrassed to say I have a turkey call collection. One or two cost as much as a new 441,lol. If you have a Winchester or Fieldline turkey vest chances are I designed it and sourced it, we used to sell about 3.5 million dollars in turkey hunting acessories to Wal-Mart and around 750k to Bass Pro.
I have had the pleasure of turkey hunting with both the Mossy Oak guys and the Realtree guys. My favorite location to hunt turkey is a toss up, either Texas or western Oklahoma. It's a hoot, I took my oldest son when he was nine, sat him on my lap, I had roosted the bird the night before. We set up only fifty yards from the tree. I had him shooting a little Beretta 303 20 ga..
It got light enough I could see the birds on the roost and made a soft single yelp and the tom flew down about thirty yards away on a ranch road running right too us. He purred and strutted right at us. At around 20 yards I told him to shoot. The bird fell over on it's back and kicked once or twice, highly unusual for a turkey. The recoil knocked my son over in my lap, he had only previously shot the lightest dove loads practicing. He stood up and looked down, and said, "Dad, I peed all over myself. He had gotten so excited he just wet his pants. He was so proud, we stepped it off, 19 steps exactly,
we had the bird mounted. He was so little he couldn't carry the bird by himself. It was one of the proudest moments I've ever had. I hope he never forgets it. On the same trip we found a turkey nest. The next day we walked the ranch together and I'll bet he shot 50 jack rabbits with a .22 hornet.

Good luck guys, be safe. Happy hunting!


----------



## luvsaws

Arrowhead said:


> Been getting lots of reports that the birds are henned up till about 9:30. Then gobbling and responding to calls. What part of Wisconsin are you from?



Up by the Dells! 
We will be able to stay out later the next two day with no school!


----------



## Arrowhead

indiansprings said:


> When working in the sporting goods insustry, used to go to multiple states every year. Killed my first one, called in by myself at 15. Have a gram slam mounted, Rio,Eastern,Osceola and Merrimam. I my opinion the eastern in hardest to hunt, the rio's by far the easiest, the osceola and merriam are about the same. I've hunted them in Fla,GA,AL,MS,TX,OK,MO,KS,IA,IL,NM, and SD. prolly killed close to 160 in the last thirty five years, four with a bow.
> My favorite turkey killer is the Berreta Extrema 3.5" 12 ga. using a XXfull turkey choke with an Aimpoint site. It's a 65 yard killer if need be.
> I'm embarrassed to say I have a turkey call collection. One or two cost as much as a new 441,lol. If you have a Winchester or Fieldline turkey vest chances are I designed it and sourced it, we used to sell about 3.5 million dollars in turkey hunting acessories to Wal-Mart and around 750k to Bass Pro.
> I have had the pleasure of turkey hunting with both the Mossy Oak guys and the Realtree guys. My favorite location to hunt turkey is a toss up, either Texas or western Oklahoma. It's a hoot, I took my oldest son when he was nine, sat him on my lap, I had roosted the bird the night before. We set up only fifty yards from the tree. I had him shooting a little Beretta 303 20 ga..
> It got light enough I could see the birds on the roost and made a soft single yelp and the tom flew down about thirty yards away on a ranch road running right too us. He purred and strutted right at us. At around 20 yards I told him to shoot. The bird fell over on it's back and kicked once or twice, highly unusual for a turkey. The recoil knocked my son over in my lap, he had only previously shot the lightest dove loads practicing. He stood up and looked down, and said, "Dad, I peed all over myself. He had gotten so excited he just wet his pants. He was so proud, we stepped it off, 19 steps exactly,
> we had the bird mounted. He was so little he couldn't carry the bird by himself. It was one of the proudest moments I've ever had. I hope he never forgets it. On the same trip we found a turkey nest. The next day we walked the ranch together and I'll bet he shot 50 jack rabbits with a .22 hornet.
> 
> Good luck guys, be safe. Happy hunting!



Good story. Them birds really get a guy excited. I hope they cooperate in the morning.... I shoot a 3.5" Benelli 12ga. with a .665 Kicks Gobblin thunder choke. I like Federal Prem. 2oz 5 shot turkey loads. At 45 yrds I can keep 100 pellets in a 10" circle. The funny thing is, most of the birds I have killed have all been 20yrds or less. I usually take the gun and bow... just takin the gun this year. The Morels really started poppin good the last few days, I need to get a bird quick.


----------



## Arrowhead

luvsaws said:


> Up by the Dells!
> We will be able to stay out later the next two day with no school!



Good luck.... hope ya get one! Post pics if ya do.


----------



## luvsaws

Thanks,hopefully I will have some pics!


----------



## Bowhunter01

I'm starting to get excited now. Our season starts Monday. I usually hunt with my BPS 10 gauge, I really like the authoritative stomp it puts on them. It has a custom choke for buckshot and turkey loads that my FIL had made for me. I bought some new mouth calls last year, I'll have to dig all that out. 

The ticks are bad this year, I found 4 on me yesterday, and I was doing grading work on bare ground. Good luck guys, post some pics!


----------



## deeker

My son, and my "adopted son"....called in four toms and a jake. Miss communication and Chase shot the jake. 

Three more tags to go....

Turkey for dinner tonight...it only weighed 15lbs.


----------



## indiansprings

It's hard to beat fresh wild turkey. We either smoke it, deep fry it, or my favorite is just to breast it out, cutting the breast strips in half inch x half inch long "french frys" and batter it with egg and flour and fry it with seasoned salt and just a little course ground black pepper in a cast iron skillet in peanut oil. That with homemade french fries or mushrooms is delicious, hard to beat anyday.


----------



## deeker

indiansprings said:


> It's hard to beat fresh wild turkey. We either smoke it, deep fry it, or my favorite is just to breast it out, cutting the breast strips in half inch x half inch long "french frys" and batter it with egg and flour and fry it with seasoned salt and just a little course ground black pepper in a cast iron skillet in peanut oil. That with homemade french fries or mushrooms is delicious, hard to beat anyday.



Chase had it in the smoker before I posted the pic!!!

I have tried the above....that you suggested....with canada goose....and forest grouse...LOVE IT!!!

Best part about deep frying it....is it will always be tender!!!


----------



## Arrowhead

No luck today.... I called in 6 jakes had the milling around me at 6 to 20 yards. I got some awesome video... strutting, gobbling, fighting. Then an hour before quitting time I called with the slate... 10 minutes later I heard 3 shots only 50 yards from me!!! There is a little ridge on the property. I ran over the ridge to find 3 trespassers standing over a dead jake!! I went nuts... it turned out they were neighbors of the landowner. I gave them a few choice words :censored: and told them to never come back!


----------



## luvsaws

My son was Lucky enough to get one this morning
We called one in right away this morning.The tom ended up coming in from behind us.Was with in 3 or 4 yards of me son was turned the opposite way had us pinned down for about 5 minutes.That was exciting I could almost here him breathing.never been that close to one all fanned out,he made kind of a hissing noise every time he fannedNever heard that before.Anyway went back the way he came from.After an hour or so we were going to go try another spot.Took off on four wheeler started coming around a corner to an open field, their's two tom's strutinhit the brakes,uncased gun loaded it.Just happen to be a little knoll in between us.We snuck up to the knoll as they were still headed or way.Then they turned and started picking up the pace towards the woods son shot and well....


----------



## Arrowhead

Congrats....  That hissing noise is called spitting and drumming. Sounds cool as heck!! Im going back in the morning.... hopefully I see a long beard.... on a turkey that is, not a trespasser.


----------



## Arrowhead

deeker said:


> My son, and my "adopted son"....called in four toms and a jake. Miss communication and Chase shot the jake.
> 
> Three more tags to go....
> 
> Turkey for dinner tonight...it only weighed 15lbs.



Congrats!! It might be a jake for me too... have not seen a long beard yet. Good luck on the other tags.


----------



## luvsaws

Arrowhead said:


> Congrats....  That hissing noise is called spitting and drumming. Sounds cool as heck!! Im going back in the morning.... hopefully I see a long beard.... on a turkey that is, not a trespasser.



Thanks,Good luck to ya!!


----------



## ropensaddle

Awwwwwwwwwww I don't really want to say it but turkeys give me the fever! I missed one at 40 yards and another at 50 this past week both long beards one limb hanger. I get spooked and do stupid shots thinking they have spotted me:monkey: I called these birds in; the first day I missed; someone down the hill took one of the four gobblin birds heading my way. I was almost relieved someone got the sob. What was funny is evertime I would hear them call the bird would get the shut mouth until I done my little magic call then he would fire up. It has quit it seems, last couple days no gobblin but then I have seen it gobblin one day then nothing then back to gobblin. Does anyone else get the fever and do stupid stuff like miss two in a week? I am using a bow in my defense!


----------



## deeker

luvsaws said:


> My son was Lucky enough to get one this morning
> We called one in right away this morning.The tom ended up coming in from behind us.Was with in 3 or 4 yards of me son was turned the opposite way had us pinned down for about 5 minutes.That was exciting I could almost here him breathing.never been that close to one all fanned out,he made kind of a hissing noise every time he fannedNever heard that before.Anyway went back the way he came from.After an hour or so we were going to go try another spot.Took off on four wheeler started coming around a corner to an open field, their's two tom's strutinhit the brakes,uncased gun loaded it.Just happen to be a little knoll in between us.We snuck up to the knoll as they were still headed or way.Then they turned and started picking up the pace towards the woods son shot and well....



Nice looking bird!!!!


----------



## Arrowhead

ropensaddle said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww I don't really want to say it but turkeys give me the fever! I missed one at 40 yards and another at 50 this past week both long beards one limb hanger. I get spooked and do stupid shots thinking they have spotted me:monkey: I called these birds in; the first day I missed; someone down the hill took one of the four gobblin birds heading my way. I was almost relieved someone got the sob. What was funny is evertime I would hear them call the bird would get the shut mouth until I done my little magic call then he would fire up. It has quit it seems, last couple days no gobblin but then I have seen it gobblin one day then nothing then back to gobblin. Does anyone else get the fever and do stupid stuff like miss two in a week? I am using a bow in my defense!



Its tough with the bow... I pack a gun and bow sometimes. When I leave the bow at home the turkeys are 10 yrds away. When I bring it then I shoot one with the gun... then I have to pack out the bird, bow, gun, video camera/tripod and decoys. Every year I will sit for hours... may not hear or see a thing, EVERY time I stand to stretch or take a leak, I get busted.


----------



## ropensaddle

Arrowhead said:


> Its tough with the bow... I pack a gun and bow sometimes. When I leave the bow at home the turkeys are 10 yrds away. When I bring it then I shoot one with the gun... then I have to pack out the bird, bow, gun, video camera/tripod and decoys. Every year I will sit for hours... may not hear or see a thing, EVERY time I stand to stretch or take a leak, I get busted.



Yup all this from a p=brained animal I may take the blind tomorrow and do less calling more listening there pressured now sorta more a waiting game then!


----------



## Arrowhead

Seen 9 jakes and 1 hen today. I have been fortunate to harvest 2 long beards each year for the last several years. I have not shot a jake in many years, but if they come back tomorrow I think its getting a ride in the back of the truck. I have not seen a long beard yet. The property I hunt is not that big.


----------



## luvsaws

How long is your seasons there?


----------



## Arrowhead

Its broke up into 5 seasons. Your permit is only good for a specific season. I have a 2nd and 5th season permits. The 2nd season is 6 days long and the 5th is 8 days long.


----------



## wigglesworth

From now on...im no longer a turkey hunter....my new title is "Turkey Harasser" 

No luck from KY yet.


----------



## Bigrod

Got this one this morning. Just a jake but my first turkey. They haven't been very vocal around here and got this guy to come in early so I thought that I better take him while I had the chance. Left out my ugly mug, didn't think everyone needed to see that.


----------



## deeker

Bigrod said:


> Got this one this morning. Just a jake but my first turkey. They haven't been very vocal around here and got this guy to come in early so I thought that I better take him while I had the chance. Left out my ugly mug, didn't think everyone needed to see that.



Looks like dinner!!!!


----------



## luvsaws

Arrowhead said:


> Its broke up into 5 seasons. Your permit is only good for a specific season. I have a 2nd and 5th season permits. The 2nd season is 6 days long and the 5th is 8 days long.



That would be nice to have the extra days towards the end of the seasons.
Our six seasons are five days each.


----------



## luvsaws

wigglesworth said:


> from now on...im no longer a turkey hunter....my new title is "turkey harasser"
> 
> no luck from ky yet.





Harasser,funny!


----------



## luvsaws

Bigrod said:


> Got this one this morning. Just a jake but my first turkey. They haven't been very vocal around here and got this guy to come in early so I thought that I better take him while I had the chance. Left out my ugly mug, didn't think everyone needed to see that.



Nice bird!!


----------



## sbhooper

I got this guy the second day of our shotgun season. I shaved a few feathers with my bow, so when shotgun opened, I figured that I had better lower my standards and use a gun. This bird was henned up and so I did a 150 yard belly crawl to get within the range of my 3 1/2 Mossberg 835. 

He is just a good two-year-old with an 8 1/4 inch beard and 3/4 inch spurs. Every turkey is a good turkey and they all taste good!


----------



## ropensaddle

sbhooper said:


> I got this guy the second day of our shotgun season. I shaved a few feathers with my bow, so when shotgun opened, I figured that I had better lower my standards and use a gun. This bird was henned up and so I did a 150 yard belly crawl to get within the range of my 3 1/2 Mossberg 835.
> 
> He is just a good two-year-old with an 8 1/4 inch beard and 3/4 inch spurs. Every turkey is a good turkey and they all taste good!


Gotta love that belly crawl lol, nice gob I will get one hopefully missed two though so don't look so good lol
I sometimes miss neb great hunting got family in Nelson!


----------



## luvsaws

I got this guy the second day of our shotgun season. I shaved a few feathers with my bow, so when shotgun opened, I figured that I had better lower my standards and use a gun. This bird was henned up and so I did a 150 yard belly crawl to get within the range of my 3 1/2 Mossberg 835. 

He is just a good two-year-old with an 8 1/4 inch beard and 3/4 inch spurs. Every turkey is a good turkey and they all taste good![/QUOTE]

:agree2: 
There all good!
Nice lookint bird


----------



## Arrowhead

Bigrod said:


> Got this one this morning. Just a jake but my first turkey. They haven't been very vocal around here and got this guy to come in early so I thought that I better take him while I had the chance. Left out my ugly mug, didn't think everyone needed to see that.



Nice bird! Where in IL.?? Im near Kankakee.


----------



## Arrowhead

wigglesworth said:


> From now on...im no longer a turkey hunter....my new title is "Turkey Harasser"
> 
> No luck from KY yet.


LOL... I know the feeling, seen plenty of jakes... no long beards. Maybe tomorrow.


sbhooper said:


> I got this guy the second day of our shotgun season. I shaved a few feathers with my bow, so when shotgun opened, I figured that I had better lower my standards and use a gun. This bird was henned up and so I did a 150 yard belly crawl to get within the range of my 3 1/2 Mossberg 835.
> 
> He is just a good two-year-old with an 8 1/4 inch beard and 3/4 inch spurs. Every turkey is a good turkey and they all taste good!


Good job! Nice bird.... I did the belly crawl last spring. It was super cold here... birds were not cooperating so I stalked up to 50yrds, then he started coming right at me. Shot him at 20 feet. 24lbs 10.5"beard and 1 1/8" spurs.


----------



## Bigrod

Arrowhead I'm about 160 miles south of Kankakee


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Bigrod said:


> Arrowhead I'm about 160 miles south of Kankakee



That would put you in *south* east, IL...


----------



## ropensaddle

outdoorlivin247 said:


> That would put you in *south* east, IL...



I liked that area of Ill more woodsy than the majority and also more countryfied.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

ropensaddle said:


> I liked that area of Ill more woodsy than the majority and also more countryfied.



You got something to say to me...:bringit:


----------



## ropensaddle

outdoorlivin247 said:


> You got something to say to me...:bringit:



Lol I don't know do you live in the city like Chicago or sumpin? I feel naked without a forest surrounding me lmfao


----------



## outdoorlivin247

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I don't know do you live in the city like Chicago or sumpin? I feel naked without a forest surrounding me lmfao



Nothing but cornfields and 200 inch whitetails where I am at...Maybe a turkey or two and a few morel mushrooms...By the way I found a beautiful piece of osage the other day that I am going to cut down and send to you...That is if I can afford shipping...LOL


----------



## little possum

Nice lookin gobblers.

I really dont have the patience to turkey hunt. But I think Imma try to go a little more. 
Ive been a few times, and at least heard a bird everytime.

I bout smoked a hen once, cause it was the first time I had ever been, and didnt even know the difference


----------



## Bigrod

Yep, I'm close to the Indiana state line and the Wabash River. Nothing but corn, beans and woods. Oyeah can't forget the meth labs. Small enough that if your kid gets in trouble the parents know it before they get home, nice rural area.


----------



## ropensaddle

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Nothing but cornfields and 200 inch whitetails where I am at...Maybe a turkey or two and a few morel mushrooms...By the way I found a beautiful piece of osage the other day that I am going to cut down and send to you...That is if I can afford shipping...LOL



Lol I have been through the entire corn belt and was so glad I were not driving
It makes me sleepy,if there was a huge buck every section it would be better lol. I like woods and have canoed the wabash river and actually been to Wabash In


----------



## Arrowhead

Well after 6 days of huntin..... today was the last day. I never seen a long beard. I think I seen every Jake in the county! Its been many years since I shot a Jake. I shot him at 25yrds, he weighed 16lbs. I figured it will taste better than a tag sandwich. Plus smoked turkey goes real well with fresh Morels and cold beer.  I have a fifth season tag that is in May. Hopefully the long beards will move back on the property by then.


----------



## luvsaws

Congrats
Nice looking picture


----------



## indiansprings

I went out this morning, only to guide a 65 year old guy who is an excellent hunter, but never been a turkey hunter. The day started rough, on the forty mile drive to his house the lightning and thunder started, five minutes from his house it was like being in a freaking hurricane, it only lasted about 10 minutes total. I told him before we started the thirty minute drive to his lease that things weren't in our favor, rain, extremely overcast, just a chitty day for turkey hunting. 

He had a great lease, 1600 acres of cropland with generous woodlots and thick fence row cover, they had planted crp fields with warm season grasses for nesting habitat. A good sized creek runs through the edge of the place.

I walked and called for about two hours, no luck, tracks and sign all over the place. At about 10:00 the sun peeked out, I asked him which open field he saw them in the most and told him we needed to get there asap.

Just as we got there, a hen busted us, taking off running across a wide open field putting her head off. A flock of about twenty five with four long beards was just coming out. The hen had them shook up and they slowly walked off the field. I had him cut the distance by running down a hedge row and we set up with him 20 yards in front of me. I had give him the no moving lecture, slow cautious movement if you had to. I worked about forty-five minutes, not calling too often, but using a mix of box, peg and slate and diaphram.
I noticed a good long beard emerging and making his way toward my hunter,
70, 60, 50, 40 yards he was strutting and drumming all the way, he kept coming, I thought shoot, he was 25-35 yards, then I saw him doing the best imatation of the bobble head doggie in the back window with his head, looked like he was having a siezure,lol the bird locked up, turned the head 90 degrees to the motion, you could just see that big ole eye giving him the look,
he then turned and run like hell, flying after about twenty yards. 
My hunter just turned around and smiled. He forgot to put a shell in the chamber. Ithaca Mag 10, he was using plenty of gun, had him a 30" barrel.
He says he had the time of his life, even though he didn't kill. I think I'm going to take him Sunday morning early and Monday morning or until he kills one or season is over. He's never killed one called in and he's got a fantastic whitetail and turkey place, you can never have too many options when it comes to places to hunt.lol


----------



## Arrowhead

Lol... good story. That actually happened to me 3 yrs ago. I just got in place and called. I had a gobbler answer me immediately. I had 2 decoys out.... a feeding hen and B-mobile, which is a full strut decoy. I completely re-airbrushed the entire decoy and installed a real beard, tail fan and wings. It looks gooood! I called once more and he cut me off and was coming in. After a few minutes he got into my deeks. I had them about 30yrds out. He started to strut in front of b-mobile, they were beak to beak. I was enjoying the show. Then he jumped up and spurred b-mobile, knocking him over. I figured now's the time to shoot. I squeezed the trigger and _click.._ I forgot to load the gun!  He was so involved in beating the heck out of the deek, I was able to slip a shell out of my vest and chamber it. He heard it when the action closed, but did not care too much. I took aim as he was still beating up the decoy. A load of 5's and it was all over.... the bird weighed 26lbs 4oz 10 3/4" beard and 1 1/4" spurs.


----------



## Turkeyslayer

Alot of nice birds on this thread!!! It was a wet opening day here in Southern Ontario. I thought I busted myself walking into my spot this morning because I spooked a bird out of the roost. But all was redeemed at first light. I had a pair of nice toms come sneeking in behind me, and I was fortunate enough to sneek around the tree to get a shot at one. 20 1/4 lb 10" beard and 3/4" spurs, not the biggest bird I have ever got, but I am VERY pleased with it


----------



## luvsaws

Beautiful looking bird


----------



## Arrowhead

Congrats! Nice bird. My next tag starts in 10 days, I been glassing the field... still only jakes. Hopefully a longbeard will move in.


----------



## Turkeyslayer

Good luck! We are allowed 2 birds here, but they cant be both shot on the same day I plan on going out again on friday if the weather is good.


----------



## Turkeyslayer

luvsaws said:


> Beautiful looking bird



Thanks They sure are alot of fun to hunt, and dang tastey too


----------



## RacerX

Arrowhead said:


> No luck today.... I called in 6 jakes had the milling around me at 6 to 20 yards. *I got some awesome video.*.. strutting, gobbling, fighting. Then an hour before quitting time I called with the slate... 10 minutes later I heard 3 shots only 50 yards from me!!! There is a little ridge on the property. I ran over the ridge to find 3 trespassers standing over a dead jake!! I went nuts... it turned out they were neighbors of the landowner. I gave them a few choice words :censored: and told them to never come back!




Any plans to post the video? RI season opens This week. I'll be heading out on Friday. Hope to shoot some HD video with my new camera. We'll see how it works out. Last time I killed two Jakes turkeys with one shot. Aimed for the biggest of the three, the other ran right into the shooting lane just as I squeezed off the shot. My buddy used his tag for the second bird. We both had a turkey and only one shot was fired. Not a bad day.


----------



## deeker

Very nice bird!!!


----------



## Arrowhead

RacerX said:


> Any plans to post the video? RI season opens This week. I'll be heading out on Friday. Hope to shoot some HD video with my new camera. We'll see how it works out. Last time I killed two Jakes turkeys with one shot. Aimed for the biggest of the three, the other ran right into the shooting lane just as I squeezed off the shot. My buddy used his tag for the second bird. We both had a turkey and only one shot was fired. Not a bad day.



Good luck!! I have no idea how to post a video. I see most people use youtube, but I don't know how to get it on youtube. I have a mini-dvd camera. The book was as thick as a downtown phonebook.  I may try to figure it out.... not good with electronics and computers.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Arrowhead said:


> Good luck!! I have no idea how to post a video. I see most people use youtube, but I don't know how to get it on youtube. I have a mini-dvd camera. The book was as thick as a downtown phonebook.  I may try to figure it out.... *not good with electronics and computers*.



That's why I prefer chainsaws and guns...


----------



## deeker

Arrowhead said:


> Good luck!! *I have no idea how to post a video.* I see most people use youtube, but I don't know how to get it on youtube. I have a mini-dvd camera. The book was as thick as a downtown phonebook.  I may try to figure it out.... not good with electronics and computers.



This could be a serious Man Card violation....must be corrected ASAP!!!


----------



## little possum

I spied a tom today. Was a little far off for me to tell how big the beard was. Of course I couldnt go hunting because we are tryin to get the wood splitter going.

Was just out in the field about 1/4 from the house. Around 3 pm :jawdrop:


----------



## Turkeyslayer

I went out this evening after work for a couple of hours, here in Ontario we can hunt until 7pm. I had a couple of hens dusting and picking around in the field in front of my blind for a good 3/4 of an hour.


----------



## Turkeyslayer

Well I made it out this morning at the back of my place. I had the good fortune to call in a nice tom from the other side of the gully from where I was set up. I didnt think he was going to come as he hung up for a bit at the top of the far side of the gully, but I knew he was hot because he was gobbling not stop from the time he flew down about 200 yards away from me. After a bit of soft yelping and purring I was able to coax him down and up through the ravine, he was gobbling and strutting the whole way. Shot him at 25 yards right after he cleared into the field. Now my season is done as we are only allowed 2 birds. 19lbs 14oz 10" beard 1" spurs.:blob4:


----------



## Arrowhead

Turkeyslayer said:


> Well I made it out this morning at the back of my place. I had the good fortune to call in a nice tom from the other side of the gully from where I was set up. I didnt think he was going to come as he hung up for a bit at the top of the far side of the gully, but I knew he was hot because he was gobbling not stop from the time he flew down about 200 yards away from me. After a bit of soft yelping and purring I was able to coax him down and up through the ravine, he was gobbling and strutting the whole way. Shot him at 25 yards right after he cleared into the field. Now my season is done as we are only allowed 2 birds. 19lbs 14oz 10" beard 1" spurs.:blob4:



You Suck!!! LOL Congrats on another bird! My last tag starts on this Thursday and runs for 8 days. I've been glassing the property I hunt and still only Jakes.... it's been my worst season yet.


----------



## RacerX

Just got back from three days of hunting in Rhode Island with my hunting buddy who is a Principle Wildlife Biologist and the RI State deer biologist. He said that RI's turkey numbers are way down this year. I would agree with him. Over three days we saw/heard almost no activity. Had a few birds that were hen'd up and would only shock gobble. He seems to think that later in the season may be better when the hens are nesting. Needless to say three days of hunting and no birds is rather disappointing.


----------



## Arrowhead

Sorry to hear your hunt sucked.... the later seasons are my favorite. Here in IL. we have 5 seasons in the spring. The first being 5 days long and the last being 8 days long. The last (5th) is my favorite. Most hens are nesting.


----------



## Arrowhead

I got this bird today. Got a late start this morning.... up too late on AS.  He came into 25yrds when I shot him. I called him off private property onto property I hunt. He actually crossed a decent size ditch to come in. I was using B-mobile... a full strut decoy. I put a real tail, beard and wings on it. This is the last season here, it ends on Thursday. He weighed 23lbs 2oz. Has a 10.5" beard and 1 1/8" spurs. 

I took a pic outside, and one in my shop.


----------



## Turkeyslayer

Congratulations That bird is a beauty!!!:drool:


----------



## Dancing Bear

Our season opened May 1st. Lot of "talking"but I couldn't pull any in. With our early spring it seems the toms were hened up. This weekend was nasty weather wise and I stayed home. Maybe next week?????


----------



## stihlhead

This little fella flew down in the field I was sitting beside. Thought about not shooting a couple times but my itching trigger finger got the best of me. 45 paces with a 12ga. 3 1/2" #6. 16.5# with a 5 1/4" beard. Went down on the spot! Time to fire up the smoker and have some fresh bird.


----------



## wooddog 066

wish i knew how to post pics i just stuck my first gobbler ever with my recurve bow 18lbs,9"beard 1" spurs i was really excited i have killed a bunch but this one topped them all!!!


----------



## stihlhead

wooddog 066 said:


> wish i knew how to post pics i just stuck my first gobbler ever with my recurve bow 18lbs,9"beard 1" spurs i was really excited i have killed a bunch but this one topped them all!!!



There is detailed instructions in the picture forum.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=90494


----------



## Turkeyslayer

stihlhead said:


> This little fella flew down in the field I was sitting beside. Thought about not shooting a couple times but my itching trigger finger got the best of me. 45 paces with a 12ga. 3 1/2" #6. 16.5# with a 5 1/4" beard. Went down on the spot! Time to fire up the smoker and have some fresh bird.



Good work


----------



## A. Stanton

Saw this hen cruising my neighborhood. Here's a pic of her; just saw her the other day with a big tom.


----------



## whitedogone

My season really sucked. First time in 6 years I haven't got my bird.


----------



## luvsaws

Arrowhead said:


> I got this bird today. Got a late start this morning.... up too late on AS.  He came into 25yrds when I shot him. I called him off private property onto property I hunt. He actually crossed a decent size ditch to come in. I was using B-mobile... a full strut decoy. I put a real tail, beard and wings on it. This is the last season here, it ends on Thursday. He weighed 23lbs 2oz. Has a 10.5" beard and 1 1/8" spurs.
> 
> I took a pic outside, and one in my shop.



Congrats on the bird
I missed you post the other day
Seems to be pretty heavy for a late season bird?


----------



## Arrowhead

stihlhead said:


> This little fella flew down in the field I was sitting beside. Thought about not shooting a couple times but my itching trigger finger got the best of me. 45 paces with a 12ga. 3 1/2" #6. 16.5# with a 5 1/4" beard. Went down on the spot! Time to fire up the smoker and have some fresh bird.
> Congrats!!! We need a picture....





wooddog 066 said:


> wish i knew how to post pics i just stuck my first gobbler ever with my recurve bow 18lbs,9"beard 1" spurs i was really excited i have killed a bunch but this one topped them all!!!


Congrats!!! Any turkey with a bow is a true trophy! Nice bird... we need pics!!! 


whitedogone said:


> My season really sucked. First time in 6 years I haven't got my bird.



Yea, it was definitely tough here.... I think it had a lot to do with the weather. It was very warm the 3 weeks before season, then once it opened it got very cool and windy here.


----------



## wooddog 066

sorry guys i tried uploading my pics and my file was too big over 300mb the forum said


----------



## stihlhead

wooddog 066 said:


> sorry guys i tried uploading my pics and my file was too big over 300mb the forum said



If you have windows photo gallery click on the thumb nail of the photo you want to post in windows photo gallery. This should bring you into a new window where this photo is the only one and bigger. At the top of the photo gallery bar there is a line of things to click on file, fix, info, print, etc. at the end of this list is an option for open. 

Click on open and a drop down pane will come out. Chose Microsoft office picture manager (if you have it). This will bring the picture up in a different program. On the second row down from file, edit, etc. there is an option for edit pictures.

Click on this and a pane comes up on the right side of the screen. Choose resize from the choices. Chose custom width from the choices and in the first box put 768 and click OK. Then save it and go back to Windows picture gallery. Your photo is now small enough to upload to the site.

Hope this helps, I want to see the bow killed bird. Awesome trophy when you kill one with a bow....but a recurve is that much more exciting and challenging!


----------



## wooddog 066

damn hey stihlhead how about i email you a pic i cant seem to get it to work i dont have windows pic manager just kodak easyshare thanks for everything


----------



## stihlhead

wooddog 066 said:


> damn hey stihlhead how about i email you a pic i cant seem to get it to work i dont have windows pic manager just kodak easyshare thanks for everything



PM sent.


----------



## stihlhead

*WoodDog066 Recurve Turkey*

Awesome shot.


----------



## wooddog 066

Thanks stihlhead i appreciate it!!!


----------



## stihlhead

wooddog 066 said:


> Thanks stihlhead i appreciate it!!!



No problem. Glad to help!


----------



## ropensaddle

wooddog 066 said:


> Thanks stihlhead i appreciate it!!!



Good going


----------



## stihlhead

*Mmmmmmmmm!*


----------



## Turkeyslayer

Mmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## wooddog 066

Man does that look good let me know how it tastes because i always have a problem with it tasting too TOUGH!!! ENJOY YOUR MEAL STIHLHEAD


----------



## stihlhead

wooddog 066 said:


> Man does that look good let me know how it tastes because i always have a problem with it tasting too TOUGH!!! ENJOY YOUR MEAL STIHLHEAD



It is awesome!!! Oh man is it good! Smoked with oak, and some chicken seasoning on top. I enjoy eating the little fella's much more than them tough old toms. This one is about a year old and fairly tender yet. Once they have a few years on them it is like eating a Good Year!


----------



## Turkeyslayer

A friend of mine got this jake this morning at my place. He said there were lots of birds gobbling once they flew down. He had a nice tom hang up on the other side of the gully, then all of a sudden he noticed this jake in front of the blind @ about 30 yards. Not official but its around 15-16lbs, 2 1/2" beard and 1/2 spurs.


----------



## little possum

I think I might have missed my chance. Came home yesterday and seen ol tom standing out in the field. Perty red head shinin, and at least 6" of beard. 

This was right around 5pm, and I had to get ready to go to work 

Oh, and season may be over, lol


BTW, NICE BIRDS! And nice lookin meal


----------



## Arrowhead

luvsaws said:


> Congrats on the bird
> I missed you post the other day
> Seems to be pretty heavy for a late season bird?



Thanks.... Thats actually the average weight in this immediate area. (within 5 mile radius from home) My Game Warden buddy and I were just talking about this subject. He hunts turkeys also, about 15-20 miles from here. He killed his heaviest bird this year... 22lbs 6oz. All the local guys here use a local bait shop with a certified scale to weigh there birds and get on the bragging board. I take mine there to _officially_ get weighed. I have a digital scale in my shop that I re-weigh them on to check my scale with the bait shops. Its always within an oz. of the certified scale. I own a taxidermy shop and get a lot of birds brought in. The heaviest this year was one a friend shot near the area I hunt.... 27lbs even. Last year I had two birds brought in that hit the 28lb mark. The largest that I ever did was a 29lb 13oz bird! My personal best was one of last years birds at 26lbs 11oz, that was 2nd season. The other bird I got last year was 24 even and that was the last season also. I have killed 3 that were in the 25lb mark and several 22-24 pounders. All the birds I mentioned above were all killed within 5 miles of my house. I have no clue why these local birds are so heavy....... other than the Nuke Plant being 3.5 miles away.  The Game Warden buddy I mentioned has killed some nice birds with 1"+ spurs and 10-11" beards and most weigh about 20lbs or so. I get birds in from all over the state, I weigh every one and very few weigh over 23lbs, unless they are shot locally. I guess its and good problem to have!!! lol


----------



## Arrowhead

stihlhead said:


>



Wooddog066, Nice bird!! You got him with a recurve.... the ultimate challenge!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Arrowhead

Turkeyslayer said:


> A friend of mine got this jake this morning at my place. He said there were lots of birds gobbling once they flew down. He had a nice tom hang up on the other side of the gully, then all of a sudden he noticed this jake in front of the blind @ about 30 yards. Not official but its around 15-16lbs, 2 1/2" beard and 1/2 spurs.



Congrats to your buddy!!


----------



## wooddog 066

Thanks arrowhead it was an exciting hunt about 7 hens i called to the blind then a jaker and here he come just a spittin and drumin displayin himself and had to wait on the perfect shot but made it happen i am gettin him mounted since i got him with my recurve


----------

